# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  اعرف شخصيتك....

## Ammar Qasaimeh

*نسبه الاشخاص الذين يحملون فصيله دم معينة كما يلي 


النسبه ............ ......... ........ فصيلة الدم 

40% ............ ......... ......... O +

7% ............ ......... ......... O -

34% ............ ......... ......... A +

6% ............ ......... ......... A -

8% ............ ......... ......... B +

1% ............ ......... ......... B -

3% ............ ......... ......... Ab




هل تكشف فصيلة دمك عن شخصيتك؟




طبقًا لمعهد يابانيّ يبحث في نوعية فصائل الدّم, أكدت الأبحاث أن السمات 

الشّخصيّة التي تبدو على الأشخاص تتلاءم مع فصائل دمهم . لننظر كيف ذلك؟


الفصيلة O

تريد أن تكون زعيمًا, وعندما ترى شيئ ما وتريد الحصول عليه تواصل النّضال 

حتّى تناله . أنت رائد, مخلص, عاطفيّ و واثق . ومن عيوبك الغرور والغيرة و 

وتميل لتكون تنافسيّا جدًّا . 


الفصيلة A

تحبّ التّناسق والتنظيم وتميل للسلام . تتعامل بشكل جيد مع الآخرين و 

حسّاس و صبور و حنون .من عيوبك العناد و صعوبة اللاسترخاء . 


الفصيلة B

تحب الإستقلال. مستقيم و تحبّ عمل الأشياء بطرقتك الخاصة . مبدع و 

مرن, تتأقلم بسهولة مع أيّ وضع . لكنّ إصرارك على أن تكون مستقلاّ أحيانًا 

يمكن أن يتجاوز الحدّ و يصبح ضعفًا . 


الفصيلة Ab

قوي و متماسك, أنت بوجهٍ عامّ جيد و محبوب و دائمًا يطمئن لك من حولك . 

تتعامل بطبيعتك وبصدق وعادل . من عيوبك أنك متحفّظ, غير حذق, وتجد 

صعوبة في إتخاذ القرارت*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شكرا admin على تصيحيح مكان المشاركة

----------


## البنفسجيه(نورت)

الفصيلة B

تحب الإستقلال. مستقيم و تحبّ عمل الأشياء بطرقتك الخاصة . مبدع و 

مرن, تتأقلم بسهولة مع أيّ وضع . لكنّ إصرارك على أن تكون مستقلاّ أحيانًا 

يمكن أن يتجاوز الحدّ و يصبح ضعفًا . 

بصراحه في منو بس الي زعلني انه بس   نسبه 8% والله قليل خليني احافظ على دماتي لكان وما اتبرع لحدن  :Icon15:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> الفصيلة B
> 
> تحب الإستقلال. مستقيم و تحبّ عمل الأشياء بطرقتك الخاصة . مبدع و 
> 
> مرن, تتأقلم بسهولة مع أيّ وضع . لكنّ إصرارك على أن تكون مستقلاّ أحيانًا 
> 
> يمكن أن يتجاوز الحدّ و يصبح ضعفًا . 
> 
> بصراحه في منو بس الي زعلني انه بس   نسبه 8% والله قليل خليني احافظ على دماتي لكان وما اتبرع لحدن


شكرا على الرد اللطليف الخفيف واهم اشي الدمات :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كله ولا الدمات  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكووور عمار

وديروا بالكوا على الدمات :Db465236ff:

----------

